# Athens Tuning Show pictures



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi,

Once again we visited the Athens Tuning Show in Greece last week. The show is not the biggest but attracts thousands of people ( 70K+ ) throughout the 5 days its on.

As with previous years we took a couple of our cars as well as organising others from the UK too, this year the cars from the UK were :

Sumo Evo 8
Do-Luck Supra
RK Tuning R32
Simon Miskelly's DC5
RC Developments Evo 6
Driftworks S15

This year our dealer in Greece ( Autoergomics ) had a huge stand and presented the best cars and stand of the exhibition without a doubt as well as providing cars for our friends at Toyo.

As well as the cars above, Adrian Smith and Tim from Fensport flew over for the show, on Saturday night we went to the go-kart track after hours and held our own Time Attack event with me, Rob, Adrian, Tim, Clive, Martin, Simon and John ( all TA entrants ) racing together as well as AEM's Stephan Papadakis. Adrian Smith and Clive Seddon won the races with Clive and Rob setting the quickest laps overall.

I had a 100 Euro bet with Adrian Smith as to who would be the quickest between him and me and I am happy to report I won.... by not much 

Here are some pictures of our cars at the show :


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*More*


































































Until next year....


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks I realy like that Sumo Evo(besides the pink paint) which looks realy clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice cars.

I wonder how that Supra would look without a spoiler at all? It seems it and the S15 200sx can pull the look off quite well.


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*Pictures!*

Thanks for shareing big fella!

Cheers T-man


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow! The Supra looks sexy!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Andy,

Do you and Rob ever wonder where it all went wrong?  
------------------------------------------------------
The Supra looks superb, Athens don't look bad either.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

I dont like many Supras but that looks absolutely superb!
Top Stuff.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

top pics, couple of smart wagons there, chaps, i really like the carlsson scania, is it the v8 580 r series:chuckle: 

cars looked sweet too:bowdown1:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Forget the cars Andy - I WANT YOUR TRUCK! 

Butuz


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Truck*



Butuz said:


> Forget the cars Andy - I WANT YOUR TRUCK!
> 
> Butuz


Me too, its not our truck, its hired to move the cars around. Truck like that is circa £200,000.00 new.

Cheers


----------



## SpiritualBeggar (Sep 14, 2007)

very nice pics.

shame there werent any of the Silvia S15......but good pics all the same:chuckle:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

SpiritualBeggar said:


> very nice pics.
> 
> shame there werent any of the Silvia S15......but good pics all the same:chuckle:












the buildup.. :smokin:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Me too, its not our truck, its hired to move the cars around. Truck like that is circa £200,000.00 new.
> 
> Cheers



when are you and rob putting an order in for sumos own 1 then???

can you put me on the list, of potential pilots for it, when it arrives.

i'm off too marbella today, in an hour, taking two truck loads of gear, too the volvo masters golf, (bitch eh) and have a brand new, top spec xf 105 daf, demo daf too go in.

now one of those in sumo colours...


----------



## SpiritualBeggar (Sep 14, 2007)

Hugo said:


> the buildup.. :smokin:


nice one hugo!! now dont you feel better for showing us that beauty  i know i do.

just curious...anyone know what the cost of that bodykit, minus the spoiler, is on the S15?

god thats a beautiful car!

hope to get one soon.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow, no half measures there. Lovely stuff! :thumbsup:

And Greece looks nice and warm still...


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

SpiritualBeggar said:


> just curious...anyone know what the cost of that bodykit, minus the spoiler, is on the S15?


Full kit, comprising front and rear bumpers, sideskirts, front and rear wings, is £1,938, minus 10% introductory discount. Excellent price for an excellent quality body kit, (equal to Do-Luck, for those who know).

Alex B


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Cars look amazing! As does Greece, I need to go back home again, its been 4 years


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*More*

More from Greece, taken by Simon Miskelly 


























































Super special Toyo tyres made as one offs for Autoergonomics Greece ( Sumo's Dealer ), picture with me and Spiros from AE  Note the shark tyre tread pattern ( thier logo ).


----------

